# Want to get a new squonker



## Amy (8/12/18)

I want to get a new mod and don't know what would be best.

I am looking at a
Monark resurgent in nice pink or a Dotsquonk.

Have anyone got experience in these and if they are bad?

I am looking to pair them up with a dot rda single coil don't know if there is better rda's for squonking than this one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (8/12/18)

hi are you familiar with mechs ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> I want to get a new mod and don't know what would be best.
> 
> I am looking at a
> Monark resurgent in nice pink or a Dotsquonk.
> ...



The monark resurgence is ok,
Its small and very portable. 

The cons of it is the fade on the colour, it starts to look dull after a few weeks and just looks bad. 

The 510 is of poor quality and you have to adjust it for different attys, which is rather irritating at times. I really battled with disassembling mine for a good cleans and scratches it everywhere.

Price point is debatable but i feel you could of gotten better quality of this mod and parts.

I have seen people advertise this mod at R800 and it doesn’t sell so this should indicate the market want of this item.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

This may be subjective but the citadel gave similar flavour to the dot 22 rda for me, on the dot rda it takes some getting use to putting coils in and takes a bit more finesse but the citadel was a breeze. 

Price point wasn’t to much difference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

vicTor said:


> hi are you familiar with mechs ?


Yes had a athena and it was crap. Had a dotmod tube and another tube mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> Yes had a athena and it was crap. Had a dotmod tube and another tube mod.



aah ok then you should be fine

in my opinion i would not go for the Resurgence

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> The monark resurgence is ok,
> Its small and very portable.
> 
> The cons of it is the fade on the colour, it starts to look dull after a few weeks and just looks bad.
> ...


Thank you @jm10 so I guess it isn't really a good buy then. It also doesn't sound like too good quality. I think saving up a bit and getting something high end would work out better because my experience with cheap squonkers was also a hit and miss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> Thank you @jm10 so I guess it isn't really a good buy then. It also doesn't sound like too good quality. I think saving up a bit and getting something high end would work out better because my experience with cheap squonkers was also a hit and miss.



Yeah some people would consider Monarks as higher end but honestly their quality leaves little to be desired.

If your really keen on a good mech high end squonker then i have no complaints on Mollys and Glooms.

Regulated squonkers....there is so many new ones from the topside to the pulse.... list goes on and on.

At the end of the day you should hand feel the mods and try them before you buy as some people feel differently from mod to mod .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> Yeah some people would consider Monarks as higher end but honestly their quality leaves little to be desired.
> 
> If your really keen on a good mech high end squonker then i have no complaints on Mollys and Glooms.
> 
> ...


Will watch the classifieds end of the month if someone is willing to separate with their molly or gloom.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadz1972 (8/12/18)

Dotsquonk is amazing if you are into mechs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

Nadz1972 said:


> Dotsquonk is amazing if you are into mechs.


That is one I had my eye on always a huge dotmod fan. Do you own one? Don't want to have more than two mods again as I had 11 mods and I didn't use more than two at a time so the rest only goes to waist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> That is one I had my eye on always a huge dotmod fan. Do you own one? Don't want to have more than two mods again as I had 11 mods and I didn't use more than two at a time so the rest only goes to waist.


Like eating a whole cake goes to waists?
I think it's a waste to leave a cake in the fridge for more than 2 days. 
Paging @Hooked.
I hear you about 2 mods but I just want to say that I'm a lazy person with respect to mods and usually have 6 mods rewicked and juices that give me a weeks use. I often find that I don't have time to refill and rewick and just grab the next available device until the weekend hits.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (8/12/18)

I feel you need to love Dotmod to really appreciate the dotsquonk as it has irritations. 

It's a left-handed squonker - not a big problem, but... different.

It's not the most comfortable mod to hold because the edges are quite sharp and dig into my hand when I fire it. 

It only fits 22mm atties. Why Dotmod, why?? 

It can only take up to a 20700. A pro and a con. 

What I do like about it is that it looks gorgeous. It holds 10ml in one of the easiest, gentlest squonk bottles. And the quality and craftsmanship are top notch as per Dotmod. You can also get a variety of side panels to further customize it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

Christos said:


> Like eating a whole cake goes to waists?
> I think it's a waste to leave a cake in the fridge for more than 2 days.
> Paging @Hooked.
> I hear you about 2 mods but I just want to say that I'm a lazy person with respect to mods and usually have 6 mods rewicked and juices that give me a weeks use. I often find that I don't have time to refill and rewick and just grab the next available device until the weekend hits.


 So that is where I went wrong with all the other mods LOL. I normally have my favourites out of the bunch so the rest becomes redundant except if I buy duplicates of my fav mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> So that is where I went wrong with all the other mods LOL. I normally have my favourites out of the bunch so the rest becomes redundant except if I buy duplicates of my fav mods.


Buying duplicates have cost me many many dollars, lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I feel you need to love Dotmod to really appreciate the dotsquonk as it has irritations.
> 
> It's a left-handed squonker - not a big problem, but... different.
> 
> ...


I am right handed but fire with my thumb.In my mind I thought okay just whip the thumb around to the bottom where the bottle of is and squeeze. How big is it because I like tiny mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> How big is it because I like tiny mods.



You wont like it them it is not to big but it has a bulky feeling in your hand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

jm10 said:


> You wont like it them it is not to big but it has a bulky feeling in your hand


How does the monark feel. I tested a lot of mods this morning before I settled for the swag just because of the feel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> How does the monark feel. I tested a lot of mods this morning before I settled for the swag just because of the feel.



Feels great ill give it that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (8/12/18)

Everyone will have different opinions but personally,before buying a Molly,get a Bolt.Silver contacts is a standard feature and maintenance is so much easier.Gloom is a very very comfy and gorgeous mod,but dont spill any juice by over squonking as that could fry the chip.Personally I didnt enjoy the gloom as it just doesnt hit as hard as the Bolt,but thats just me.

Molly V2 is an awesome mod,loved mine,the V1 eats battery wraps but also enjoyed it.

Id say best is to know what budget you looking at,there are many members on here that can give you pointers to the right squonker to suit all your needs and desires.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> I am right handed but fire with my thumb.In my mind I thought okay just whip the thumb around to the bottom where the bottle of is and squeeze. How big is it because I like tiny mods.


It's a medium sized mod:



I've adopted a reverse squonk method with it. I use the ring finger of my right hand to press the bottle. Because the bottle is so soft and the tiniest amount of pressure is needed to squonk it actually works quite well:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vilaishima (8/12/18)

I have a Stentorian RAM which I love. I find the gold button a bit tacky but the mod is very small and super light. 

I think though that a regulated Pulse might just be the best squonker available for the money. Heck a they can be had for less than R900.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (8/12/18)

What do you guys think about the caliber x2. It seems to almost be the same shape as a gloom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (8/12/18)

Amy said:


> What do you guys think about the caliber x2. It seems to almost be the same shape as a gloom.



Could never get over the camel hump at the back and that you have to push the battery to fire. 

To me the glooms shape seem completely different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (15/2/19)

Huffapuff said:


> It's a medium sized mod:
> View attachment 153357
> 
> 
> ...


Vaping this mod in the left hand completely changes the experience. Squonking becomes super easy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## copperseed (31/3/19)

I've got a Revenant Delta for sale if you're interested (in the classifieds)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadz1972 (7/8/19)

Nadz1972 said:


> Vaping this mod in the left hand completely changes the experience. Squonking becomes super easy


I agree 100%. I got the space grey on on Friday. The firing mechanism is updated, and it hits even harder!


----------



## Nadz1972 (7/8/19)

Nadz1972 said:


> I agree 100%. I got the space grey on on Friday. The firing mechanism is updated, and it hits even harder!


The fire button is also way easier to push


----------



## BoboVA (26/8/19)

vicTor said:


> aah ok then you should be fine
> 
> in my opinion i would not go for the Resurgence


Agree with you


----------



## Nabeel Osman (10/9/19)

Hi I have a Molly and a simplicity up for sale if you are interested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BoboVA (10/9/19)

Nabeel Osman said:


> Hi I have a Molly and a simplicity up for sale if you are interested.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Nabeel Osman (10/9/19)

BoboVA said:


> What are you talking about?


Apologies I only read the title a d replied. I'll remove the comment. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman Anderson (11/9/19)

You definately will not go wrong with the DotMod Squonker. I'm also right handed, but they say it is a left handed mod....not really, you just have to get used to it. I have had several other squonkers, sold them all even gave some away, but my DotMod, never, it is a keeper.


----------

